# KCubing Spring 2016



## biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

KCubing spring 2016... Yay!


*Date and location*
The competition will be held at the First Baptist Raytown church on April 16th.

*Events*
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
3bld
Square-1
4bld


*Tentative event* 
Clock

And like last time Aussie, unfortunately there will not be 6x6 . You can still come!

*Comp site/registration*
CubingUSA: http://www.cubingusa.com/Kcubingspring2016/

*NOTE:* Registration cost goes up on March 9th, to $15 base (includes 3x3) and $4 for each additional event

*WCA page*
Clicky clicky

*Sponsor/Prizes*
Thank you to TheCubicle.us for sponsoring this comp! The prizes they are supplying us with are as follows.

$25 Gift Card for 3x3 1st place, $15 Gift Card for 3x3 2nd place, $10 Gift Card for 3x3 3rd place, and a $10 Gift Card for 1st place in all other events. 

Special thanks to Chris Braiedy for coming down to be the delegate.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 25, 2016)

Do you mean 2016


----------



## biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Do you mean 2016



Nah! I invented a time machine... 

Fixed.


----------



## Pryge (Jan 25, 2016)

Most likely going


----------



## Cale S (Jan 25, 2016)

cool, probably going


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 25, 2016)

Awesome! I will be going, also thank you for having both 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

Pryge said:


> Most likely going



See you there!



Cale S said:


> cool, probably going



I'm expecting you to break NAR... No WR for 4bld. Gogogogogo!

It's not that easy?



Rocky0701 said:


> Awesome! I will be going, also thank you for having both 4x4 and 5x5.



I really like 4x4, and I know I let some people down with not getting 5x5 in last time.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 26, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I'm expecting you to break NAR... No WR for 4bld. Gogogogogo!
> 
> It's not that easy?



I don't even have a decent 4x4 right now, and my last 4BLD attempt was at least 4 or 5 months ago... maybe I should actually do some solves


----------



## biscuit (Jan 26, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I don't even have a decent 4x4 right now, and my last 4BLD attempt was at least 4 or 5 months ago... maybe I should actually do some solves



I could let you use my Yuxin if it comes down to that.


It was brought to my attention that registration wasn't open... Oops! It is open now, so you can go sign up!


----------



## biscuit (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone have any timers that we could use at the comp? It looks like we *may* be able to run 12 stations, but we don't have enough timers. 

Also, could a mod change the title of the thread to "KCubing spring 2016"?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 2, 2016)

Can I come? lol
Hoping to make this my 8th competition. I have no idea how much I will improve, nor do I even know if I'm coming, but heck, goals?

3x3: sub 10 single, sub 11 average, podium? wth
2x2: sub 3 single (finally pls :\), sub 3.5 average, podium
4x4: lesee... sub 1:00 single, sub 1:10 average (lol), top 10 xD
5x5: sub 2:05 single, sub 2:15 average, top 15 sique
OH: sub 40 single (seriously whyyyyy), sub 44.44 average
Squan-a-thon: sub 40 single, sub 50 average
Clock (LOL): sub 1:15 single, don't lose
Megamaybe: sub 3:00 single, sub 3:10 average



biscuit said:


> Does anyone have any timers that we could use at the comp? It looks like we *may* be able to run 12 stations, but we don't have enough timers.


sry no, unless you want a turtible timer that messes up 1/4 of the time



biscuit said:


> Also, could a mod change the title of the thread to "KCubing spring 2016"?


actually there should be the functionality to change the title of your own thread, idk why they don't have it


----------



## Mikel (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a stackmat pro timer and mat I can bring for you to use. When do you think this competition will be announced?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 3, 2016)

k so I'm probably not going wrong weekend


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hmmm...another Kansas comp to skip...


----------



## biscuit (Feb 3, 2016)

Mikel said:


> I have a stackmat pro timer and mat I can bring for you to use. When do you think this competition will be announced?



Thanks! If you go sign up, I will add any event of your choose for free. Just mention it in your registration comments.

To answer your other question, as soon as Chris (Braiedy) remembers to do it when he's home. Apparently he's been really busy with work or something.



Rubiks560 said:


> Hmmm...another Kansas comp to skip...



Fight me. 

To do that you would have to come to my house, at which point you should just stay, and sleep on my Kennan LeJune approved couch (ask him. He says it's really comfortable. He chose it over the bed, which he could have choosen because he won he rock paper scissors game) and go to the comp the next day, Breakfast on me, then get a hotel room, also on me, that night! Isn't that a great deal! (I swear if some one pays you to ditch again... 'Cause that's entirely how that went down. I was even going to give you an award for being the first person to sign up!)

Oh, and one last thing. This isn't a Kansas comp. It's in Missouri.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 5, 2016)

Got word from Chris on the when he will be able to get it announced. He's currently in Iowa on work, but he should be home by saturday. On his home computer he has a template with which to submit comp requests, so that he doesn't forget anything, so as soon as he gets home he should be emailing the board.

Also note that the registration cost goes up on March 9th (see site for details). The sooner that we fill registration, the sooner I can work on heats, which is the hardest part. We also have to get the full amount for the room 1 month before the event, but I doubt that should be a big deal.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've got a timer that you can use, but not a display. I bet Dan will let you use his display though.

Goals: 
2x2: sub 4.5 single, sub 6 average
3x3: sub 14 single, sub 16 average
4x4: sub 52 single, sub 55 average
5x5: sub 1:40 single, sub 1:45 average Podium? Depends who comes 
OH: sub 35 single, sub 40 average
3BLD: Relearn and get a sub 5:00 single


----------



## biscuit (Feb 5, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> I've got a timer that you can use, but not a display. I bet Dan will let you use his display though.
> 
> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 4.5 single, sub 6 average
> ...



Already talked to Dan. When you sign up, just add the free event you want in the registration comments (for bringing a timer) I think that's all the timers we will need, but one or two more just to be safe would not be a bad idea. I'd put a piece of tape on the bottom (I have a piece in the little "crater" under the locking instructions) with your last name on it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Thanks! If you go sign up, I will add any event of your choose for free. Just mention it in your registration comments.
> 
> To answer your other question, as soon as Chris (Braiedy) remembers to do it when he's home. Apparently he's been really busy with work or something.
> 
> ...



Going to have to try harder, bub.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 7, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Going to have to try harder, bub.



How about this. I challenge you to mortal combat! Weapons: spoons.

How about that?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 8, 2016)

Got word from Chris, He emailed the Board yesterday, so it should be announced some time today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 18, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Got word from Chris, He emailed the Board yesterday, so it should be announced some time today or tomorrow.



Any word on the announcement?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 18, 2016)

Mikel said:


> Any word on the announcement?



The process to submit comps changed, so he has to re-do it. His explanation as to why he hasn't gotten it up (his words not mine)

"Yeah it's partial me being lazy and partial me being busy. 

It's mostly that. I've gotta figure out their new process so I don't look like an Idiot sending it in again wrong"

He says he'll have it in before Saturday.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 23, 2016)

Cool. Why didn't you include Skewb or pyra this time? Instead you included clock and sq-1...eww.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 23, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Cool. Why didn't you include Skewb or pyra this time? Instead you included clock and sq-1...eww.



Pyra takes a really long time (only 3x3 and maybe 2x2 would take longer) and I really don't like Pyra. Just rotating skewb out. Both will probably return in the future. I want to say I've done clock (I've done sims), and there are quite a few people that like it. I like watching Squan, and a lot of people like it. On top of that, they both (shouldn't) take to long.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 23, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Pyra takes a really long time (only 3x3 and maybe 2x2 would take longer) and I really don't like Pyra. Just rotating skewb out. Both will probably return in the future. I want to say I've done clock (I've done sims), and there are quite a few people that like it. I like watching Squan, and a lot of people like it. On top of that, they both (shouldn't) take to long.


Haha, sq-1 not taking a long time, haha. Lol I'm doing clock just because I can make the cutoff.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 23, 2016)

After recommendation from a couple people, I've revised the schedule to make the following changes

1) Remove megaminx as a tentative event
2) Make both clock and sq-1 tentative events 
3) In place of sq-1, we will have either sq-1 or Clock depending on how many people what what
4) Either sq-1 or clock (which ever was not done before) will be done during the buffer if we are ahead of schedule.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 23, 2016)

Lol, you finally realized squan and the Rubicks time machine stink ? Also any word on announcement, because my friends at the cube club at my school (yes, call me a lucky duck) are trying to sign up but aren't able to find it. 

P.S. GJ for crushing Jhahoau's dream of having clock and amazing bbq in one city.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 23, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Lol, you finally realized squan and the Rubicks time machine stink ? Also any word on announcement, because my friends at the cube club at my school (yes, call me a lucky duck) are trying to sign up but aren't able to find it.
> 
> P.S. GJ for crushing Jhahoau's dream of having clock and amazing bbq in one city.



We could still have it. The only things this changes is that mega will not be happening for sure, and we may not hold either clock or squan. They will both cycle back in at some point in the future most likely too.

As far as getting it announced, hopefully this week? But then again I thought it was going to happen 2 weeks ago. If you're friends want to sign up, direct them to cubingusa.com/Kcubingspring2016


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 23, 2016)

Goals:
4 koob - sub 7 average
The normal one- sub 25 avg w/ a sub 20 sniggle
The 4 times 4- sub 1:45 avg w/ a sub 1:30 sniggle which probably won't happen
The "huge" one-2 sub 3:45 sniggles
WOAH YOU CAN DO IT WITH ONE HAND- sub minute avg
The Rubicks time teller- sub :45 avg


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 27, 2016)

Did you guys here about the crash that happened at coincidentally at the church that this comp is at? Does it mean we are going to have to find a new venue ? Or reschedule? Or just not do it in general (I was just joking, if you do that though...)?


----------



## Mikel (Mar 2, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Did you guys here about the crash that happened at coincidentally at the church that this comp is at? Does it mean we are going to have to find a new venue ? Or reschedule? Or just not do it in general (I was just joking, if you do that though...)?



http://fox4kc.com/2016/02/25/surveillance-video-shows-moment-man-crashes-u-haul-into-raytown-church/

Pretty Crazy.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 2, 2016)

http://fox4kc.com/2016/02/25/surveillance-video-shows-moment-man-crashes-u-haul-into-raytown-church/ said:


> a man with a sword making statements about believing in God while holding the sword against the necks of two people.



haha what


----------



## WayneMigraine (Mar 2, 2016)

That mugshot is a future meme


----------



## biscuit (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow. How did I not see this post or hear about the incident? that's some... Crazy stuff.

anyway, I have decided to push back the date of registration going up back by 2 weeks due to the comp not officially being announced.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 8, 2016)

Are you going to try and make another KClapping later this year?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 9, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Are you going to try and make another KClapping later this year?



Yep. Either late June, or November.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Yep. Either late June, or November.



if its late june i'm probabally not going beacause my parents will thinking it is to soon too Nationals.

i has them grammer and the spells


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 10, 2016)

Make it on the 25th of June cuz that's my Birthday.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Make it on the 25th of June cuz that's my Birthday.



That would be a likely candidate. If it did happen in June, that probably would be when it would happen.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 11, 2016)

Awesome. Justin, your parents are letting you go to nats... Lucky


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 11, 2016)

Mikel said:


> http://fox4kc.com/2016/02/25/surveillance-video-shows-moment-man-crashes-u-haul-into-raytown-church/
> 
> Pretty Crazy.


Lol, wut?

Super excited for this comp!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 13, 2016)

Whoop whoop! KCubing (spring 2016) has been announced on the WCA website. Here is the link (if you care)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KCubingSpring2016


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 14, 2016)

Nobody needs 4BLD. We can have better events in there.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 14, 2016)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Nobody needs 4BLD. We can have better events in there.



I agree with this


----------



## biscuit (Mar 14, 2016)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Nobody needs 4BLD. We can have better events in there.



Adding a really popular event during lunch sounds like a pain... Let's add Pyra during lunch!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Adding a really popular event during lunch sounds like a pain... Let's add Pyra during lunch!



But thats not logical. If you added Pyra instead, you can move Sq1 to Lunch and have Pyra where Sq1 is.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 14, 2016)

I agree, I think you should put 6x6 during lunch because it's not a popular event and Aussie will be happy, then we are all happy


----------



## biscuit (Mar 14, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I agree, I think you should put 6x6 during lunch because it's not a popular event and Aussie will be happy, then we are all happy



"If Aussie's happy, we're all happy" 

Actually though, putting squan during lunch still seems like an awful idea. I like watching bld (including 4bld), and this makes Brandon really happy. I probably won't hold 4bld for quite a while, I want to rotate all the events in at some points (except for feet... I do not want to deal with that headache) but I thought it would be a pretty easy, unique event to hold. We'll probably only have 4-5 people competing at the most, so we only need a couple judges, and I'll judge the whole time. The judges can scramble for their competitor too depending on who it is. 

And Pyra is awful. It takes for ever, and who likes pyra? (That's rehtorical.)


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> And Pyra is awful. It takes for ever, and who likes pyra? (That's rehtorical.)



Umm... Dg, Drew, Alex Maass, Josh, kinda me...


----------



## biscuit (Mar 14, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Umm... Dg, Drew, Alex Maass, Josh, kinda me...



I said it was rehtorical! That means no answer needed


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 14, 2016)

I know. Sarcasm... Duh.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 14, 2016)

You should really take off the OH cutoff and while you are on there... INCREASE 5X5 CUTOFF TO 3:45, IT'S ORIGINAL TIME. And if you are going to have a comp in June, let it have 2-5, OH, and Skewb. I have just learned that pyra sucks.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 14, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> You should really take off the OH cutoff and while you are on there... INCREASE 5X5 CUTOFF TO 3:45, IT'S ORIGINAL TIME. And if you are going to have a comp in June, let it have 2-5, OH, and Skewb. I have just learned that pyra sucks.



Let's just say I was advised by 3 delegates to bring down the 5x5 cut-off (which will probably affect me) and having no OH cut-off is a really bad idea. If you don't have a OH cut-off, then everyone (even if they haven't practiced OH at all) will compete, and that takes forever.

Whomever advised you that pyra is a bad event was very correct, and you should listen to more of their advice


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> ...and having no OH cut-off is a really bad idea. If you don't have a OH cut-off, then everyone (even if they haven't practiced OH at all) will compete, and that takes forever.



But not having a OH cut-off is fine if there is no OH planned for the competition......


----------



## biscuit (Mar 14, 2016)

TheDubDubJr said:


> But not having a OH cut-off is fine if there is no OH planned for the competition......



That would work too  I had it on the schedule for quite a while then removed it, so I sometimes forget it's not on the schedule anymore. I removed it from the cut-off table.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 14, 2016)

I didn't talk to anyone, I had 3 strait +2s on pyra because of the stupid tips


----------



## biscuit (Mar 24, 2016)

We're getting closer to the comp! Just about 1 month left, and 26 spots open. I would expect that we would start getting a lot of people rushing to sign up soon, so if you are planning on coming, sign up sooner than later. Remember, your registration IS NOT DONE until you pay in full. 

Also we have two of the Ferans competing, so that's cool.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 2, 2016)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I'm going


----------



## biscuit (Apr 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I'm going



Noice! See you there!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey does anybody have any earmuffs and a BLDfold that I can use for 3BLD?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 2, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey does anybody have any earmuffs and a BLDfold that I can use for 3BLD?



I have a blindfold but unless you remind me right before the competition there's a chance I'll forget it, given that I'm not doing BLD.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok. Thank you!


----------



## biscuit (Apr 2, 2016)

I've got a pair of earmuffs you can use if you're not doing attempts at the same time.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 3, 2016)

Goals:

3x3: Sub 11 single / Sub 12 average / Sub 13 average in finals / 9th place
2x2: Sub 3.2 single / Sub 3.7 average / Sub 4 average in finals / 9th place
4x4: Sub 65 single / Sub 70 average / 12th place
5x5: Sub 120 single / Sub 140 average / 12th place
Sq1: Sub 45 single / Sub 55 average / 10th place

I'm doing clock but no goals because I literally can't even...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry for the double post, this is a separate thought from the previous post, but I had an interesting idea for practicing for comps:

Pretend that you are doing the competition. This is how that will work:

Skip each event you aren't registered for.

Do 5 solves of 4x4. If you don't make 1:30 in either of the first two, then stop.
Do 5 solves of 3x3.
Do 5 solves of 2x2.
Do 3 solves of 4BLD (total of up to 50 minutes)
Do 5 solves of 3x3 IF you made it to round 2, and assuming 25 people, you need an 18.89 or better average.*
Do 3 solves of 3BLD (total of up to 15 minutes)
Do 5 solves of 2x2 IF you made it to round 2 (6.77 or better average)*
Do 5 solves of 5x5, soft cutoff 3 minutes
Do 5 solves of Square-1, soft cutoff 45 seconds
Do 5 solves of Clock, soft cutoff 45 seconds
Do 5 solves of 2x2 IF you made the finals (4.41 or better average)*
Do 5 solves of 3x3 IF you made the finals (13.84 or better average)*
*If your best average is better than said average, then your needed average moves one place down (to 26th or 13th) on the psych sheet. This is because you can't count twice.

My results:
4x4: 1:12.94, 1:56.63 (sic), 1:10.67, 1:15.65, 1:18.94 = 1:15.84 *14th place*
3x3 R1: 13.27, 15.91, 11.46, 13.56, 15.03 = 13.95 *12th place*
2x2 R1: 3.77, 3.95, 4.23, 3.66, 2.90 = 3.79 *8th place*
3x3 R2: 13.03, 14.49, 13.71, 14.10, 12.30 = 13.61 *11th place*
2x2 R2: 3.58, 3.81, 3.56, 3.68, 3.41 = 3.61 *8th place*
5x5: 2:36.81, 2:04.24, 2:09.40, 2:36.25, 2:14.26 = 2:19.97 *13th place*
Square-1: 49.52, 45.11
Clock: 57.27, 44.71, DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
2x2 Final: 4.13, 5.97, 1.82, 4.06, 4.05 = 4.08 *10th place*
3x3 Final: 10.92, 12.57, 11.93, 13.90, 17.99 = 12.80 *12th place*

boy do I suck today


----------



## Pryge (Apr 3, 2016)

Goals
2x2: Sub 2.5 Average, beat my single at least 2 times
3x3: Sub 10 Average, Sub 8.5 Single
4x4: Sub 47 Average, Sub 42 Single
5x5: Sub 1:35 Average, Sub 1:30 Single
3BLD: Sub 5 Single
Square-1: Sub 18 Average, Sub 13.58 Single (gotta get them sr's amirite?), podium


----------



## Cale S (Apr 3, 2016)

Goals:

2x2: sub-4 average
3x3: sub-13 average
4x4: sub-50 average
5x5: sub-1:40 average
square-1: umm sub-20 average?
3BLD: win
4BLD: win, sub-3 single, get a mean


----------



## biscuit (Apr 3, 2016)

First off, we're very close to hitting the cap, so if you are planning on coming but have not yet signed up/paid, you need to do that soon, or you may not make it. 

Second, Goals!

2x2: sub 4 single, and sub 5 average. 
3x3: sub 14 single? sub 16 average. Better be able to get average, and if I get a good scramble I should get the snigggggggle as well.
4x4: sub 1:10 single, sub 1:20 average. If I'm feeling good that day, 1:15 average.
5x5: Don't hit hard cut off. I better not.
bld: Success? Lol. 
clock: Borrow someone's clock, and compete. Maybe do some more clock sim to "train" for it.

Comp: Make it run smooth and teach Cale some algs ('Cause common man)


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 3, 2016)

Goals
2x2: second round sub 6 average
3x3: sub 20 average, second round?
4x4: sub 1:30 single
5x5: sub 4:00 singles
Clock: I don't give.

Cubes I'm selling
Calvin's 3x3x5 restickered w/ full brights- $35
Moyu AoSu (White) - $25
Buzzle ball- $5


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

This will probably determine weather or not I go... Can I podium in 2x2 if I average in the 3's cause I do... reply if you can beat me. because I only want to go if I can win the amount I paid to come, or close to that. Wish you guys had pyra, then I'd definitely come, you should consider doing pyra next year... Cause I average like 4-4.5 on pyra.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 4, 2016)

Goals: Destroy Woner. Make him quit cubing.

<3


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> This will probably determine weather or not I go... Can I podium in 2x2 if I average in the 3's cause I do... reply if you can beat me. because I only want to go if I can win the amount I paid to come, or close to that. Wish you guys had pyra, then I'd definitely come, you should consider doing pyra next year... Cause I average like 4-4.5 on pyra.



The podium last time was 2.65, 3.49 and 3.72. With Chris, we should have another sub 3 (unless Chris just dies) so you'd be right there. You should come anyway though. It's fun! On the subject of Pyra, it's just not an event I enjoy, and unless you make extremely stringent cut offs, it's going to take as long as 3x3 round 1 to run, and no thanks. It will be held in the future, but that's at the expense of some other longer event like Mega, 6x6, 7x7 or even a specialty event like multi or something.

The podium last time was 2.65, 3.49 and 3.72. With Chris, we should have another sub 3 (unless Chris just dies) so you'd be right there. You should come anyway though. It's fun! On the subject of Pyra, it's just not an event I enjoy, and unless you make extremely stringent cut offs, it's going to take as long as 3x3 round 1 to run, and no thanks. It will be held in the future, but that's at the expense of some other longer event like Mega, 6x6, 7x7 or even a specialty event like multi or something.



Rubiks560 said:


> Goals: Destroy Woner. Make him quit cubing.
> 
> <3



pls no! We need the Woner!


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

biscuit said:


> The podium last time was 2.65, 3.49 and 3.72. With Chris, we should have another sub 3 (unless Chris just dies) so you'd be right there. You should come anyway though. It's fun! On the subject of Pyra, it's just not an event I enjoy, and unless you make extremely stringent cut offs, it's going to take as long as 3x3 round 1 to run, and no thanks. It will be held in the future, but that's at the expense of some other longer event like Mega, 6x6, 7x7 or even a specialty event like multi or something.
> 
> The podium last time was 2.65, 3.49 and 3.72. With Chris, we should have another sub 3 (unless Chris just dies) so you'd be right there. You should come anyway though. It's fun! On the subject of Pyra, it's just not an event I enjoy, and unless you make extremely stringent cut offs, it's going to take as long as 3x3 round 1 to run, and no thanks. It will be held in the future, but that's at the expense of some other longer event like Mega, 6x6, 7x7 or even a specialty event like multi or something.
> 
> ...




Wait, Chris Olson?!?!?!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 4, 2016)

biscuit said:


> The podium last time was 2.65, 3.49 and 3.72. With Chris, we should have another sub 3 (unless Chris just dies) so you'd be right there. You should come anyway though. It's fun! On the subject of Pyra, it's just not an event I enjoy, and unless you make extremely stringent cut offs, it's going to take as long as 3x3 round 1 to run, and no thanks. It will be held in the future, but that's at the expense of some other longer event like Mega, 6x6, 7x7 or even a specialty event like multi or something.



Kennan can easily sub 2.5 as well.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Kennan can easily sub 2.5 as well.



Kennan is the 2.65 from last comp.



gateway cuber said:


> Wait, Chris Olson?!?!?!



Rubiks 560 is Chris by the way.


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

Crud, I just found out that I'm doing something April 16th, maybe next year....


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2016)

I created a system to predict peoples' results in competitions. Before you supernerds outnerd me with fangshi math, this is approximate and just for fun. Here's how it works:

1. Pick the person you want to predict... let's pick David Woner <3
2. Find their results from their previous 5 competitions, or all competitions if they haven't been to 5.
11.74, 12.43, 11.68, 12.20, 12.96
3. Weight (w) these (x) by how many weeks ago they were (t): w = x*0.9^t
11.74*0.9^23, 12.43*0.9^55, 11.68*0.9^76, 12.20*0.9^142, 12.96*0.9^193
4. Divide by sum of weights (weighted average)
(11.74*0.9^23 + 12.43*0.9^55 + 11.68*0.9^76 + 12.20*0.9^142 + 12.96*0.9^193) / (0.9^23 + 0.9^55 + 0.9^76 + 0.9^142 + 0.9^193)
5. Calclificate: (Wolfram Alpha is your friend)
= 11.76...
6. Use crazy improvement formula I made up: y = 6.54 + 1/((1/(x - 6.54)) + 0.001t)
= 11.20

The accuracy of this obviously depends on how much people practice, so if he doesn't get an 11.20 average that doesn't make him bad 

e: I'm really thinking that the 0.001 value is a bit too high after I tried it for myself, but I haven't been practicing much. Heck, I'll get that fast average anyway [noparse]>[/noparse] (it is 11.04 btw, which is possible given that I have gotten 2 averages in comp close to that)

e2: And... nevermind! Feliks is fast, but not 0 seconds fast. I left the WR spot blank and it assumed it as a 0 xD
Now it comes out to 12.40. I feel like that is a good estimate, but it will likely be either bad (13.50) or good (11.50) and not mediocre like 12.40.

e3: Anyone want me to do a prediction on them?

e4: Really tho what is the WR for most edits?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 5, 2016)

Do mine! It should give me some pretty crazy results provided I've only been to two, and I dropped ten seconds


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Do mine! It should give me some pretty crazy results provided I've only been to two, and I dropped ten seconds



14.83. Good luck! Given that your goal is sub-16, it doesn't seem too crazy...


----------



## biscuit (Apr 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 14.83. Good luck! Given that your goal is sub-16, it doesn't seem too crazy...



I've done exceptionally well at both comps. I got a 16.46 with the goal of sub 20 last time, and my pb a05 is 13.79 so it's definitely doable.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2016)

My grandparents are taking me... I am preparing for them to be super confused at the beginning of the competition lol


----------



## biscuit (Apr 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> My grandparents are taking me... I am preparing for them to be super confused at the beginning of the competition lol



Lol. GJ for getting a ride!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Lol. GJ for getting a ride!



yeah non-cubers are stupid because we should totally expect them to know everything about cubing in detail...


----------



## biscuit (Apr 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah non-cubers are stupid because we should totally expect them to know everything about cubing in detail...



You've sent them the link to the regs right? They should know everything!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You've sent them the link to the regs right? They should know everything!



*goes to a competition*
*dozens of 10-year-olds breach regs about not distracting people*

I was just watching my solve videos from my past 2 comps and I realized that I'm kinda decent...

5 minutes later...

*goes to a competition*
*dozens of 10-year-olds swarm me and ask for my signature because I average like 12*

I swear sometimes the 10-year-olds at comps get annoying.

*wait a second...*
*How old was I at my first comp?* [insert philosoraptor here]
"I AM ONE OF THEM!" *ragequits*

ok that was a little bit exaggerating lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2016)

ayyyyyyyyyy goals

3x3: Single: Sub 11, Average: Sub 12, Average in Finals: Sub 13, Place: 9
2x2: Single: Sub 3.2, Average: Sub 3.7, Average in Finals: Sub 4, Place: 9
4x4: Single: Sub 65, Average: Sub 70, Place: 12
5x5: Single: Sub 120, Average: Sub 140, Place: 12
Sq1: Single: Sub 45, Average: Sub 55, Place: 10


----------



## biscuit (Apr 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> *goes to a competition*
> *dozens of 10-year-olds breach regs about not distracting people*
> 
> I was just watching my solve videos from my past 2 comps and I realized that I'm kinda decent...
> ...



I live with a 10 year old...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I live with a 10 year old...



so do I >:L

WOULD YOU LIKE STOP BEING ANNOYING AUDREY GEEZIS KRISTE


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Goals: Destroy Woner. Make him quit cubing.
> 
> <3



Hah. Better men than you have tried. Waris and I are gonna show you kids how it's done. #Don'tCallItAComeback


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 11, 2016)

DavidWoner said:


> Hah. Better men than you have tried. Waris and I are gonna show you kids how it's done. #Don'tCallItAComeback



I hope you know how to sub 9. Oh wait, you don't even have sub 10. BUUUUURRRRRRNNNN.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 12, 2016)

And Chris, how many sub 9 avg have you had? 1. Now how many sub 9 avg has Kennan had? U bout 2 get rekt m8.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 12, 2016)

The current standings are

Woner : 0
Chris : 1
Ty : 2 (for destroying you both in just that)


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 12, 2016)

And Chris, Kevin Hays has a better avg in your best event. We are talking about Kevin Hays, the big cube guy. Man, Chris is a big nub.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 12, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> And Chris, Kevin Hays has a better avg in your best event. We are talking about Kevin Hays, the big cube guy. Man, Chris is a big nub.



I didn't know Kevin had a sub 1.71 2x2 average.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 12, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I didn't know Kevin had a sub 1.71 2x2 average.



You gave up 2x2, so that dosen't count!... Or something.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 12, 2016)

Chris, you almost know full ZBLL and Kennan can still beat you.

Here are my predictions for who will win the comp:
2x2- nub
3x3- Kennan
4x4- Kevin Hays
5x5- Kevin Hays
Bld- Cale Schoon
4bld- Cale Schoon
Squan- David Woner <3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 12, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Chris, you almost know full ZBLL and Kennan can still beat you.
> 
> Here are my predictions for who will win the comp:
> 2x2- nub
> ...


gj almost entirely copying psych sheet lol

First place on psych sheet matches with what you put for everything but sq1


----------



## biscuit (Apr 12, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> gj almost entirely copying psych sheet lol
> 
> First place on psych sheet matches with what you put for everything but sq1



Well there's a reason the psych sheet says what it does.


----------



## Sarah86 (Apr 12, 2016)

On the 4x4 cut off, do you only have to get one sub 1:30 in the first two attempts to finish the average of 5 or do both attempts have to be under the soft cutoff?
My main goal for this comp is to get to do all 5 solves!


----------



## Mikel (Apr 12, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> On the 4x4 cut off, do you only have to get one sub 1:30 in the first two attempts to finish the average of 5 or do both attempts have to be under the soft cutoff?
> My main goal for this comp is to get to do all 5 solves!


Just one of the first two solves has to be under 1:30 to finish the average of 5.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 12, 2016)

Just one. I have a similar goal as you so good luck!


----------



## Sarah86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice! Thanks guys, I can't wait for my second competition! I'm actually more nervous this time around. Especially since 4x4 is first thing in the morning....


----------



## Pryge (Apr 13, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Here are my predictions for who will win the comp:
> Squan- David Woner <3


i have only practiced square-1 for the past 3 weeks straight we all know who's winning squan


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 13, 2016)

Pryge said:


> i have only practiced square-1 for the past 3 weeks straight we all know who's winning squan


oh snap it's on

David Woner vs Walker Welch vs Edward Vakula


----------



## biscuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> On the 4x4 cut off, do you only have to get one sub 1:30 in the first two attempts to finish the average of 5 or do both attempts have to be under the soft cutoff?
> My main goal for this comp is to get to do all 5 solves!



One.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 13, 2016)

This is Chris's face when he gets sub 8 single.  This is Kennen's face when he gets a sub8 single.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> This is Chris's face when he gets sub 8 single.View attachment 6108 View attachment 6109 This is Kennen's face when he gets a sub8 single.



Lol.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 14, 2016)

Why are you guys all ganging up on Chris? I guarantee he'll beat all of your 3x3 times


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 14, 2016)

It's fun and he is a big nub.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh Ty, you remind me of a younger me. So young and arrogant, picking on the best who will beat you (and Kennan somehow). #tbt


----------



## Pryge (Apr 17, 2016)

Someone left a stickerless Qiyi Square-1 at my table today; If the owner could contact me we could work out a way to get it back to you.


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 17, 2016)

Had a great time today at the comp. I'm going to try and edit a video eventually.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> I've got a timer that you can use, but not a display. I bet Dan will let you use his display though.
> 
> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 4.5 single, sub 6 average
> ...


2x2: No No
3x3: Yes Yes
4x4: No No
5x5: No No
OH: I have no clue why I thought there was OH
3BLD: Yes!

Overall about half and half, I'm good with that.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 17, 2016)

biscuit said:


> 2x2: sub 4 single, and sub 5 average.
> 3x3: sub 14 single? sub 16 average. Better be able to get average, and if I get a good scramble I should get the snigggggggle as well.
> 4x4: sub 1:10 single, sub 1:20 average. If I'm feeling good that day, 1:15 average.
> 5x5: Don't hit hard cut off. I better not.
> ...



No, No (that was painful. Really should have gotten both of them, but messed up so many times)

Yes! Yep! Still not very happy with my performance though. I again made a lot of mistakes, some of them pretty big. And 2 20's? Really?

Super yes, yes. I didn't do amazing at 4x4, but it was good enough.

Yes... But I actually should have hit soft with how good my first solve was going. Until the final edge.

Yep!... But i should have gotten a mean. I'm really bittersweet on this one. I wasn't really expecting to get a success, but with how I did, I'm really mad about how I failed the second two. Didn't flip one edge. And then the third one was just... Well I don't really want to talk about it.

ended up scratching clock to help judge. 

Mostly yes, and no. Common Cale.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 17, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3x3: Sub 11 single *lots */ Sub 12 average *yup*/ Sub 13 average in finals gj *ayyyyy gj */ 9th place *10th*
> 2x2: Sub 3.2 single *sub3 rofl */ Sub 3.7 average *not quite */ Sub 4 average in finals *errr no */ 9th place *5th somehow*
> ...


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

I think I left my stackmat on a table at the competition, if anyone happened to pick it up could you let me know?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 18, 2016)

I


Cale S said:


> I think I left my stackmat on a table at the competition, if anyone happened to pick it up could you let me know?


 might have it. Was it a pro or a gen 3?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 18, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I
> 
> might have it. Was it a pro or a gen 3?


pro


----------



## biscuit (Apr 18, 2016)

Cale S said:


> pro


I think I got it. I also have a gen 3 no one has claimed. I'll be sending out an email soon.


----------



## Cubewarrior (Apr 18, 2016)

Pryge said:


> Someone left a stickerless Qiyi Square-1 at my table today; If the owner could contact me we could work out a way to get it back to you.


It was mine.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pryge (Apr 18, 2016)

Cubewarrior said:


> It was mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You weren't even there lmao


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 18, 2016)

Pryge said:


> You weren't even there lmao


I was like "Wait... was he even there?"


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 28, 2016)

I finally started working on the video from the comp last night. I'll post it when I'm done.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 28, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> I finally started working on the video from the comp last night. I'll post it when I'm done.



Nice! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jason Green (May 1, 2016)

Here's my video, I think I'll try to get more and more different cubers if I'm going to make these.


----------



## biscuit (May 2, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Here's my video, I think I'll try to get more and more different cubers if I'm going to make these.



Good job Jason! If you come to future KCubing comps, or if I somehow convince someone to take me to a comp that I don't organize, then you're welcome to film me.


----------



## Jason Green (May 2, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Good job Jason! If you come to future KCubing comps, or if I somehow convince someone to take me to a comp that I don't organize, then you're welcome to film me.


Thanks, hopefully I'll be back if I can get decent flight prices. I came and stayed with Ryan Laird that competed, I used to bowl with his dad down here. He just started cubing around October last year and made round 2 in 2x2 so I was impressed (first comp for him). Of course I mainly just talk in the old guys thread... so you know.


----------



## biscuit (May 2, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Thanks, hopefully I'll be back if I can get decent flight prices. I came and stayed with Ryan Laird that competed, I used to bowl with his dad down here. He just started cubing around October last year and made round 2 in 2x2 so I was impressed (first comp for him). Of course I mainly just talk in the old guys thread... so you know.



Hope to see you next time!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 2, 2016)

Nice video! I saw myself featured actually quite a few times. Nice meeting you again and hope to see you at upcoming KC competitions!


----------

